# Hot n Ready 18+



## 604Guy (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## ecot3c inside (Nov 6, 2011)

cool.. i don't get it.


----------



## 604Guy (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## 604Guy (Nov 6, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> cool.. i don't get it.


 
they are hot and they are ready (18+)


----------



## 604Guy (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## independent (Nov 6, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> cool.. i don't get it.



Gay?


----------



## 604Guy (Nov 6, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Gay?


 

x2


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 6, 2011)

604Guy said:


>


 
Dibs.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 6, 2011)

604Guy said:


>



this one stands like he's tucking


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Nov 6, 2011)

beat beat beat


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 6, 2011)

little wing said:


> this one stands like he's tucking


 jealous much?



If its a dude hes hot


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 6, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> jealous much?
> 
> 
> 
> If its a dude hes hot




if you're a member here long enough you know surprise wiener is a possibility. interesting neck in the first pic.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 6, 2011)

candice swanepoel


----------



## 604Guy (Nov 6, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> candice swanepoel


 

dude if you post.. please post a hotter pic, more sexy please of her.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 6, 2011)

she's a model there should be a lot available of her. i think she's lovely.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 6, 2011)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 6, 2011)

this one is too large


----------



## Rednack (Nov 6, 2011)

she looks starved...


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 6, 2011)

many more


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 6, 2011)

Rednack said:


> she looks starved...




i don't think so. just young, active, and non standard fat-ass american. her shoulders look pretty muscular for starved and she's not bony.


----------



## mp340 (Nov 6, 2011)

Rednack said:


> she looks starved...



Staved for massive cock...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 6, 2011)

604Guy said:


>


----------



## Imosted (Nov 6, 2011)

Little Wing said:


>


----------



## 604Guy (Nov 6, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> she's a model there should be a lot available of her. i think she's lovely.



K 1000 % better. Find the best pic of the girl kk


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 6, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> cool.. i don't get it.


 

I'll bet you DO get it.  You get it DEEP in your loose asshole.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 6, 2011)

rednack said:


> she looks starved...


+1


----------



## bio-chem (Nov 6, 2011)

nice find little wing. she looks like the chick from the latest transformers movie


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 6, 2011)

604Guy said:


> K 1000 % better. Find the best pic of the girl kk


 

The only thing that would make this better would be if she was hiding a 10" monster under that hand.


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 6, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> this one is too large


 

I thought you reserved that line just for me.


----------



## gmta99 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## gmta99 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 7, 2011)

^ My kind of party right there.


----------



## grynch888 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 7, 2011)

604Guy said:


>



Giraffe hybrid?


----------



## swollen (Nov 7, 2011)

OMG!, I love this thread!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## GMO (Nov 7, 2011)

grynch888 said:


>



Could someone please tell me..._*where these beaches are???*_


----------



## gmta99 (Nov 7, 2011)

x2


----------



## grynch888 (Nov 7, 2011)

GMO said:


> Could someone please tell me..._*where these beaches are???*_



Europe


----------



## Madmann (Nov 7, 2011)

604Guy said:


> they are hot and they are ready (18+)


 

I bet you drool daily over girls you can never get right?

Loser. 

Bright side: this isn't one of your longwinded, airheaded rambling essays about yourself.


----------



## bmw (Nov 7, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> this one stands like he's tucking



so fucking hot!


----------



## bmw (Nov 7, 2011)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> If its a dude hes hot



hell yeah!!  

Either way I'd hit that shit!  Twice!


----------



## bmw (Nov 7, 2011)

RAWS no MORE said:


> The only thing that would make this better would be if she was hiding a 10" monster under that hand.



Fuck yeah!!!!  I was looking for her cock too!


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 8, 2011)

bmw said:


> so fucking hot!


 


34twerog8m34gf8nyow38y9enf8nywefn wduhgbsjdbfsdihle

Sorry, I needed to wipe the jizz off of my keyboard. Got any barely legal tranny gangbangs?


----------



## bmw (Nov 8, 2011)

swollen said:


> OMG!, I love this thread!


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 8, 2011)

bmw said:


>


She is naughty.


----------



## bmw (Nov 8, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> 34twerog8m34gf8nyow38y9enf8nywefn wduhgbsjdbfsdihle
> 
> Sorry, I needed to wipe the jizz off of my keyboard. Got any barely legal tranny gangbangs?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## ecot3c inside (Nov 8, 2011)

you guys are fucking retarded lol


----------



## GMO (Nov 8, 2011)

Leave it to BMW to turn a thread with so many possibilities into a tranny thread...


----------



## bmw (Nov 8, 2011)

GMO said:


> Leave it to BMW to turn a thread with so many possibilities into a tranny thread...



If by that you mean, "leave it to bmw to vastly improve the quality of a thread with very good, but still limited possibilities" then I agree.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Nov 8, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> you guys are fucking retarded lol*, I want tranny porn in my reps. Where is my tranny pr0n? IS THERE A GOD IN THIS WORLD?!*


 


GMO said:


> Leave it to BMW to turn a thread with so many possibilities into a tranny thread...*, the thread is so much better now, why the fuck don't I have tranny pr0n in my reps. WHY GOD WHY?! ANSWER ME?!*


 
You heard them bmw, they want their tranny pr0n!


----------

